# Gunnison River Permits



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! As a lot of you probably know, the Uncompaghre Field Office (UFO) has been requiring a self issued permit for use on the Lower Gunnison River. We are looking for some more feedback from the river community on how this system can work for everyone. Please see the note below from the UFO and let us know your thoughts! 

The BLM seeks your input on how to manage camping and boating activities along the Lower Gunnison River through Dominguez-Escalante National Conservation Area. 

To provide the best camping and boating experience along the Gunnison River, the BLM would like your help. 

Have you floated other rivers with managed camping? You can let us know what you liked and what you prefer! 

Please consider providing a comment, suggestion, or resource through https://go.usa.gov/xvbXp. Your recommendations and considerations will be used to inform the BLM as we move towards an Environmental Assessment, slated for the fall of 2020.

Robin Lewis


----------



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)

Hopefully with permits come better boat ramps.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Be careful what you ask for, boat ramps cost money, and money is obtained by the managing agency thru, you guessed it, fees...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BLM, will you please post the link to the EA here when it becomes available so we can comment. 

Thanks


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Be careful what you ask for, boat ramps cost money, and money is obtained by the managing agency thru, you guessed it, fees...



Boat ramps bring shitshows, period.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I vote for no boat ramps anywhere! 4x4 access only. Keeps things quiet


----------

